# A car that is Fast, Stylish, & roughly around Â£13k



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It makes no difference if it is New or Used, what would you get? Â :-/


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

An Accord Type R! 

Plus it has the benefits of doubling as a taxi!

M.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

erm....... never heard of them....but I see LHD TTs come in at that sort of price.......anyone ever driven one? ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Definatley a Golf or Cupra or maybe CTR, possibly an A3 1.8T


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I would go for A3


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hey Vek,

I think what you need is a Civic Type R. I remember that you quite liked it as you told us about it.

You may loose on the TT style but at least it is fast.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Plenty of nice nice Jags around for that price m8 - even see the V8's for not far off that now. Lots of car for very little money. Fast and stylish thats what you said and thats what they are. mmm, nice ;D

Graham

PS. If its for you then maybe a bit of a pipe and slippers car, but for an old git like me then they're excellent


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

1968 Corvette Stingray - saw one advertised today for Â£13,995 so should be able to knock them down to Â£13,000. Been four years since I sold my 1970 Vette and I still miss it. Complete pig to drive in the UK, but big WOW factor when you floored the V8.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Audi RS2 Avant (LHD) or maybe an S4 Avant. Â 8)

420 bhp and a bawhair off 200mph.. 

http://uk.mobile.de/SIDY.lKz3EXFM-Hs5TB ... 123781893&

Or for a "Little bit more"..  560 BHP and over 200 mph.. 
What a blast !!!

http://uk.mobile.de/SIDY.lKz3EXFM-Hs5TB ... 53&top=35&


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Just bought a Mini Cooper as a partner to the TT might not be quite hardcore enough for you but it handles great and I believe you can get them chipped. As far as stylish, well, you either love them or hate them. Â 
Cooper Chili Pack, 6 CD, Climate control, computer Â£11,200 (bargain) Soon to have tints.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> It makes no difference if it is New or Used, what would you get? Â :-/


A second hand MKii Integra type R. (lightweight version). Not common; not a bad looker; engine spec between CTR and S2000; handling and brakes better than both; cheapish to run. Not driven one - but the mki was a hoot and that had the smaller engine.

http://www.rsportscars.com/foto/03/integra_typer.jpg


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

Early 70's 911. None of the bigger (US) bumper rubbish - 1972 991 SC probably. Cheap insurance (classic) and doubt you'll lose much value either.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Early 70's 911. Â None of the bigger (US) bumper rubbish - 1972 991 SC probably. Â Cheap insurance (classic) and doubt you'll lose much value either.


That's presuming he can keep it on the road and out of the greenery


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

One half of the TT you buy with your mate!! ;D Even 3 and a half days a week would be good!


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> A second hand MKii Integra type R. (lightweight version). Â Not common; not a bad looker; engine spec between CTR and S2000; handling and brakes better than both; cheapish to run. Â Not driven one - but the mki was a hoot and that had the smaller engine.
> 
> http://www.rsportscars.com/foto/03/integra_typer.jpg


Had a tussle with one of these on the M6; couldn't shake him on acceleration and we were both steaming up to 70mph : 

Nice motor.

Civic Type R; 12K - 18 months old and goes.


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd choose a 3.0ltr Alfa GTV.. similar car to the TT in terms of size and practicality.

Fantastic to look at, dead cool, bit more invigorating drive than a TT. Wonderful 6 cylinder noise without having to pay 30k for a new 3.2 TT, and at least you can look back in your dodage and say that you've experienced the joys (?) of owning a true Italian sports car.

The fact that you'll have to take the bus to work everyday 'cos it won't start should only be seen as a minor irritation....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I'd choose a 3.0ltr Alfa GTV.. similar car to the TT in terms of size and practicality.
> 
> Fantastic to look at, dead cool, bit more invigorating drive than a TT. Wonderful 6 cylinder noise without having to pay 30k for a new 3.2 TT, and at least you can look back in your dodage and say that you've experienced the joys (?) of owning a true Italian sports car.
> 
> The fact that you'll have to take the bus to work everyday 'cos it won't start should only be seen as a minor irritation....


Weve go V6 spyder. engine is fantastic and it is mechanically reliable plus charasmatic. thats about it!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Go with the James May recommendation ............ a mint TR6


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Go halves on a Noble with Rob


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Go halves on a Noble with Rob Â


Can you get one for 26K?


----------

